# Rave Coffee: Signature Blend



## sand133 (Sep 28, 2013)

Morning Chaps.

Has anyone tried this

http://ravecoffee.co.uk/shop/coffee-blends/Signature-Blend

I'm looking to get some coffee for my french press at work.

Regards


----------



## 2blackrooks (Oct 23, 2013)

Just ordered some. Heard good things about the bean apparently good with milky coffee's


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

I've tried it and liked it in milk based drinks.


----------



## c_squared (Jun 26, 2013)

I'm currently working through a kilo of this. I really like it as a flattie. Not tried it as brewed though so let us know how it turns out.


----------



## yvv (Nov 1, 2013)

I've tried it as an espresso, very balanced with low acidity.


----------



## IanP (Aug 4, 2011)

Similarly @c_squared, working my way down a kilo of it now 2+weeks after roast. Very stable/repeatable to pull as espresso and a fab, smooth, chocolate/nutty flattie. Just put my cup down! Have a kilo of Italian Job to start after that, first time for me.....lots of positive comments about this too and should be a lip smacking winter warmer in milk too!


----------



## gmason (Aug 9, 2012)

Excellent all-round everyday filter and French Press. Hits the spot every time. Alternating with Fudge blend. Will be going back for more.


----------



## Spazbarista (Dec 6, 2011)

Sig is a totally solid, reliable tasty blend. As an espresso I find it leathery with hints of Turkish delight (pretentious, moi?) ...which I like. In milk, its a lively combination.

Italian job makes an espresso just like you'd find in Italy....eerily so. Fine in milk, but not as good as siggy.


----------



## shrink (Nov 12, 2012)

I too was a regular user of Signature. Its attractive pricing made it a sensible purchase for the multiple daily coffee's I was making at the time.

As an espresso it does have hints of smokiness but with some lemon acidity to the finish. Its fairly easy to extract, reliable and lasts a good long while before the quality tails off. In milk its lovely, there are more complex blends, there are more interesting tasting coffee's, but the sig is just a lovely all rounder.


----------



## xiuxiuejar (Jan 24, 2012)

The rave blends are good - you know what you're getting and they taste great. However, when you compare them to some of the SO beans on offer at Rave, the blends often lack life.


----------



## CoffeeDoc (Dec 26, 2012)

My favourite coffee at the moment, on my 3rd kilo.


----------

